# filter and lens



## Alex_B (Dec 28, 2006)

just two random shots to get this new forum rolling

1: i quite like this one






2: this one was just to show that the mount side of a 2nd hand lens is in a good condition


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2006)

forgot to mention, these two were done without any studio lights in my living room


----------

